
Google adds free turn-by-turn navigation, car dock UI to Android 2.0 - Flemlord
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/28/google-adds-free-turn-by-turn-navigation-car-dock-ui-to-android/
======
megaduck
It looks like the dedicated GPS manufacturers are in for some trouble. They're
getting murderized on Wall Street right now.

<http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20091028-714636.html>

~~~
briansmith
Nokia too. Nokia knows that hardware margins are approaching zero and were
hoping to use their Maps and Messaging products to help make up for it. Now it
looks like they'll have to give away Maps and Messaging for free just to keep
up with Google.

